# Sealant help for fake rock background



## nichola867 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been lookin around for a straight answer to this common question but i cant seem to find one. Im in the middle of building a simple polystyrene background for my geckos. just a back wall with ledges etc. im in the grouting process at the min but i dont have a clue what to seal it all with. i thought itd be easy to find something in B&Q but the sealant i found was for doing edges, in a tube to be used with those gun things (see how technical i am!!) n not animal friendly. pva glue ive heard goes white and patchy when wet. Is there anythin else i can use. mayb a specific type of varnish? I get lost in B&Q, so much stuff lol so if u can tell me wot im supposed to be looking for ud be amazing thanks


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

just use PVA glue  lol

thats wat is usually used


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can get waterproof pva, or a low VOC varnish


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

im going to seal mine with clear polyuerathene matt varnish.


----------



## nichola867 (Jan 31, 2009)

ooh thanks for ur advice. waterproof pva...who'd have known...


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

I am in the middle of trying to seal my fake rock background. Its made from space foam, coated with 3 layers of grout and at least 3 layers of sand/PVA. I am worried that it is too rough to clean. Should I add layers of PVA, will this smooth the rocks for easier cleaning?

If so what glue/water ratio I should be using?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

wadey said:


> I am in the middle of trying to seal my fake rock background. Its made from space foam, coated with 3 layers of grout and at least 3 layers of sand/PVA. I am worried that it is too rough to clean. Should I add layers of PVA, will this smooth the rocks for easier cleaning?
> 
> If so what glue/water ratio I should be using?


What you keeping on the fake rock build? I only ask as I have the same style for my beardies and would suggest leaving it rough as it is ideal for them to grip and helps wear down their nails! To clean I buy cheap nail brushes for scrubbing along with F10 and works a treat


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

nichola867 said:


> I've been lookin around for a straight answer to this common question but i cant seem to find one. Im in the middle of building a simple polystyrene background for my geckos. just a back wall with ledges etc. im in the grouting process at the min but i dont have a clue what to seal it all with. i thought itd be easy to find something in B&Q but the sealant i found was for doing edges, in a tube to be used with those gun things (see how technical i am!!) n not animal friendly. pva glue ive heard goes white and patchy when wet. Is there anythin else i can use. mayb a specific type of varnish? I get lost in B&Q, so much stuff lol so if u can tell me wot im supposed to be looking for ud be amazing thanks


I find PVA makes the water slightly white when cleaning so for a damp environment I would avoid it as the sealant, not sure on the waterproof PVA though I cant imagine it being great! Varnish is good though makes your build look shinny and will yellow after a while due to UV. I have recently moved onto epoxy resin which has worked by far the best, though is a little more expensive and still goes shinny if not covered in sand!


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

Its for a beardie. Will scrubbing the rocks eventually take all the sand away? How much do you dilute the PVA for the last coat?

Thanks


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

wadey said:


> Its for a beardie. Will scrubbing the rocks eventually take all the sand away? How much do you dilute the PVA for the last coat?
> 
> Thanks


That depends on how much you scrub it :lol2: The beauty of PVA though is the lack of fumes so if it starts to get damaged then place your Beardie in a cardboard box to sleep for the night and add another layer!

The best and strongest method though would be to use epoxy resin, though I'm sure you'll find the PVA just fine. Don't forget to post some pictures!


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't wait to post some pictures cos then it will mean I have finished!  Should hopefully be done in about a week....


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

i used waterproof pva glue works a treat and no fumes 
also it wont harm the livestock you are having


----------

